# TV Shows surpassing Film?



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Since the quality revolution in television initiated by the the likes of Sopranos, The Wire etc. we have seen so many highly artistic shows, cinema can't really keep up anymore. Shows like Hannibal - which makes excellent use of classical music by the way - are able to explore amazing character like Dr. Lecter more in detail than any normal runtime film ever could. The stoylines develop over weeks and months and you really get emotionally attached to it all, to the point that you can't wait for the next episode. Quality television has already surpassed the film industry in my opinion.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

When costs start creeping up toward a billion dollars to make a blockbuster it's a small wonder movies are seldom creative any more. Too much is at stake to experiment.

I still don't watch TV however. I cannot tolerate someone yelling at me about a *BRAND NEW FORD SERIES F-150!*  

I'll watch the best shows a year or two later on a streaming service with no screaming unless it's part of the story.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I occasionally watch full TV series (usually giving up on them partway through the 1st or 2nd season), but my preferred form is the TV miniseries. Even a 2-part miniseries can do things with pacing and characterization that would be hard to accomplish in a theatrical release (though of course there are corresponding virtues in conciseness). And I like having a plot with a planned outcome rather than these things that go on and on. 

Good examples have been around for quite awhile too, btw. My favorite Bergman films--and 2 of my favorite films period--are "Scenes from a Marriage" and "Fanny and Alexander," both of which originally appeared as TV miniseries; I vastly prefer the originals over the shorter theatrical versions. Another favorite short miniseries just occurred to me the other day when I posted it on a s/f thread: Fassbinder's "World on a Wire." Also Kieslowski's "Decalogue." I'm sure more will come to me. 

Looking forward to seeing some good tips in this thread.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I enjoy getting an entire series either thru Apple TV, Netflix or a DVD and watching commerical free. Breaking Bad wasthe series that convinced me that TV has far exceeded Movies in quality for reasons that the OP mentions.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The Wire is definitely one of the most exceptional TV series that is better than about 95% of today's American films. It deals with poverty which is still a rather taboo topic honestly.

However, Criterion Collection for me represents the epitome of cinema at its finest. I will defer to  one of my favorites for example... Frances Ha.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm still a great fan of Murdock Mysteries (imagine CSI in 1890), but I just don't have the time to keep up with it. I think I am already 3 seasons behind. There is just _so_ much music, _so_ much to do, that I haven't gotten around to it any more.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

I adore 24 Hours.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Some people think that the TV series 24 is better than most of the blockbuster Hollywood films lately.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

s/f fans, take note: Kim Stanley Robinson's Mars Trilogy is being turned into a TV series.

http://variety.com/2014/tv/news/red...tv-vince-gerardis-scripted-series-1201312931/

I'm sure they'll revel in the dumb soap-opera elements and downplay the science, but I'll be watching it anyways.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> s/f fans, take note: Kim Stanley Robinson's Mars Trilogy is being turned into a TV series.
> 
> http://variety.com/2014/tv/news/red...tv-vince-gerardis-scripted-series-1201312931/
> 
> I'm sure they'll revel in the dumb soap-opera elements and downplay the science, but I'll be watching it anyways.


So should I celebrate this? I haven't read the books yet.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I watch full series on 
Netflix, even if they are a year or two behind.
On tv surpassing the movies, mostly tge English series, like Pride & Prejudice, Brideshhead Revisited. Or the CW series like Arrow, The Flash, parts of Smallville, most of Supernatural.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

As much as I love the ODD COUPLE movie, I think the TV series might have surpassed it in the sense that it made the two main characters more likeable.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The BBC _Sherlock _series (nine episodes so far in three seasons) is brilliant imo.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2015)

Speaking of the BBC....the swines cancelled Ripper Street but public demand got it picked up by Amazon. We're halfway through the new series and if anything it's even better than before. 
It really annoys me how the Beeb can find all the money to fund so much junk but then pull the plug on a top quality drama.


----------



## TYang (May 28, 2015)

I liked Todd Haynes' mini series "Mildred Pierce". 5 episode long remake of a 1945 film which was based on a book by James M. Cain. I thought that the mini series was way better than the film.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

The 5th season may not be the best one but Game of Thrones is still going strong.


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

DeepR said:


> The 5th season may not be the best one but Game of Thrones is still going strong.


Fully agree. And is it really possible that nobody has mentioned outstanding series like Breaking Bad, True Detective (is season 2 out by now?), or House of Cards? I'll take any of those over 95% of Hollywood's output any day.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2015)

Just about to watch another episode of the third series of Ripper Street. 

Consistently great drama and fine actors filling out well-rounded characters.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

TYang said:


> I liked Todd Haynes' mini series "Mildred Pierce". 5 episode long remake of a 1945 film which was based on a book by James M. Cain. I thought that the mini series was way better than the film.


Sorry, I'll have to disagree with you, TYang! I found the series dull and uninteresting; perhaps because the movie's overwrought style suited Cain's melodramatic story better than the mini-series?


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Duplicate post.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

Musicophile said:


> Fully agree. And is it really possible that nobody has mentioned outstanding series like Breaking Bad, True Detective (is season 2 out by now?), or House of Cards? I'll take any of those over 95% of Hollywood's output any day.


 House of Cards and True Detective - yes! Returning back to old 24 hours seasons these days - it is my all time favorite. Clash of egos no matter what the matrix is, "good" or "bad". Jack transcends, he doesn't truly believe in anything, he acts.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

DeepR said:


> The 5th season may not be the best one but Game of Thrones is still going strong.


Ohh wow. A rare case of edge of my seat this episode. Superb!
GoT has a way to slowly unfold the many storylines during a season, building tension, and then near the end of the season some climactic, spectular, brutal events happen. If you're going to watch this show, don't read the books. Its unpredictability is one of the main things I love about it.


----------



## TYang (May 28, 2015)

MAS said:


> Sorry, I'll have to disagree with you, TYang! I found the series dull and uninteresting; perhaps because the movie's overwrought style suited Cain's melodramatic story better than the mini-series?


Well - i should clarify that I did like the film (perhaps that was not clear) but, yes, i found the series more interesting. I thought that this story worked better when stretched over 5 hours. If it was just a straight remake of the original film, perhaps i would not like it as much. Mind you i did like "Far from Heaven" but yes not as much as "All that heaven allows".


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I really think that the HBO series Girls w/ Lena Dunham is a lot better than most films out today.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2015)

Just watched the final episode of Boardwalk Empire. It was quite the best drama I have seen. Immaculate.


----------

